# Maple and Walnut segmented salad bowl



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 24, 2011)

My second segmented bowl. and the largest bowl Iv yet to create.
I made this one for my Fathers nurse.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 24, 2011)

That turned out awesome man. Great work for sure. You're definitely more skilled at the lathe than i am. I guess i need more practice.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 24, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That turned out awesome man. Great work for sure. You're definitely more skilled at the lathe than i am. I guess i need more practice.



you're very very kind Kenbo. Thanks for the compliment. :)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2011)

and there it is! just in time for xmas. very nice, great color contrast. segmenteds are so fun aren't they. Love turning, makes me want to spin some wood.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 25, 2011)

Very nice bowl there! and I agree it 'turned' out really well


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2011)

That's an eye-catcher Slick. And it says a lot about someone who spends his time & talent to make something like that for his dad's caregiver. Nice job in all respects.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Feb 21, 2012)

*I hate to brag*

but I will anyway!
I entered this bowl in a contest, and just found out that it won a first place prize. an Ipad2... YAY ME! :)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations way to go! 



.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2012)

How cool! very happy for you slick! One of our guys one something in a contest


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice-stunning contrast in woods!!!


----------

